
Two out of three developers are self-taught and other trends - bootload
http://qz.com/649409/two-out-of-three-developers-are-self-taught-and-other-trends-from-a-survey-of-56033-developers/
======
koder2016
They are misinterpreting the results. Everyone I know who has a degree in
computer science and is good at it is still self-taught.

------
bootload
_" Self-taught developers dominate technology: 69% of the developers who
responded to the survey are at least partly self-taught, and fewer than half
hold a formal degree in computer science."_

It's fascinating to read this article on annual StackOverflow developer survey
[0] then compare it to this article on SV wanting devs with degrees. [1] SV
requires a very narrow skill set compared to the rest of the world.

[0] Direct link to the survey from the article ~
[http://stackoverflow.com/research/developer-
survey-2016#work](http://stackoverflow.com/research/developer-
survey-2016#work)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11393671](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11393671)

